# The Hottest Woman in a particular movie!



## SleepingDragon (May 18, 2008)

Now, this _isn't _just "Who is the hottest woman ever".  If that were the question, many of you might say Halle Berry, Cindy Crawford, Adrianna Lima (one of my personal favs), Heidi Klum, or whomever.  The question here is: *"Who is the hottest woman in a particular movie ever?".  * 

Now, it is my contention that the answer to this question is Sharon Stone in "Basic Instinct" (the first one, not the pathetic sequel).  She was in my opinion, in that role, in that movie, the hottest woman that has ever existed.  You may have a different opinion.  You might think it's Jessica Alba in "Into the Blue".  Maybe Halle Berry in "Catwoman".  Perhaps it's Kristianna Loken in "Terminator 3".  You know, a hot, cyber-babe that can ravage you in the sack or beat the holy shit out of you any time she pleases!  

As you can see, it doesn't matter how good the movie was or how bad is sucked, it's all about the woman in the role.  Some of you old-timers out there might think it's Raquel Welch in "B.C.".  I mean, her character didn't say two words the whole movie but she was absolutely smoking, running around in that animal-skin bikini all the time.  

_So, who do you think it is, from any movie in history???_


----------



## lagman (May 18, 2008)

Scarlett Johansson - Lost in Translation





Andie McDowell - Groundhog Day






 I might actually be in love with Bill Murray


----------



## Man18 (May 18, 2008)

Hottest I actually have no clue yet. If I want to be thinking that way I dont watch that type of movie.

Gonna go with either Charlize Theron in Cider House Rules because she has one of the nicest butts I have ever seen in a movie.

OR

Jaime Pressly in Joe Dirt POISON IVY 3 hands down. OMG. Always thought she was hot.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 18, 2008)

Yikes, I forgot about Jaime Pressly in "Poison Ivy 3".  She was un-fucking-believeable!


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 18, 2008)

Halle Berry in Swordfish or Uma Thurman in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## pikirika (May 18, 2008)

Ava Gardner, Mogambo and many others. I think she was/is the hottest woman ever.


----------



## Beware (May 18, 2008)

lulz.  I don't actually think that, but it's going to come eventually. XD

I kinda have a thing for red-heads, so maybe Uma Therman in Batman. :-P


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 18, 2008)

Honestly, I was wondering how long it would take for someone to say Carrie Fisher in "Return of the Jedi".


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 19, 2008)

Jessica Alba in...I don't know...everything?


----------



## myuusmeow (May 19, 2008)

GizmoDuck said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba in...I don't know...everything?


QFT


----------



## Westside (May 19, 2008)

-Lola Glaudini in Concequences.
-Halle Berry in Monster's Ball


----------



## matriculated (May 19, 2008)

Salma Hayek in Desperado
Monica Belluci in the Matrix Reloaded


----------



## moozxy (May 19, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Scarlett Johansson - Lost in Translation


----------



## megabug7 (May 19, 2008)

Jessica Alba in Honey and Dark Angel

Alyssa Milano in Pathology


----------



## Turmoil (May 19, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> GizmoDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2nd'd


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

Elisha Cuthbert in 24 (its close to a movie i guess)


----------



## usmagen (May 19, 2008)

teh young jennifer connelly in labyrinth.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 20, 2008)

You know, you might be onto something with regards to Elisha Cuthbert.  What about her in the movie "The Girl Next Door" where she plays a porn star?  She was unbelieveable!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Catherine Deneuve in The Hunger






Kathleen Turner in Body Heat






Susan Sarandon in White Palace






Phoebe Cates in Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Bob Evil (May 20, 2008)

I miss Phoebe Cates


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> I miss Phoebe Cates



Kevin Kline doesn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She was hot as hell, I was gonna put both Phoebe Cates and Jennifer Jason Leigh but Phoebe Cates is hotter than JJL in Fast Times.


----------



## Urza (May 20, 2008)

Cutthroat bitch from House (Anne Dudek).



Spoiler











In a related note, the last scene of last week's episode blew my mind.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 20, 2008)

Yes, Amber/Cutthroat Bitch is hot ... and last week's House was superb ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

If you like Anne Dudek in House you should check out The Book Club.  House is great but it's strange seeing Hugh Laurie do anyting besides comedy, he does do a better American accent then most British actors though.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 20, 2008)

Hugh Laurie got the part without the director knowing he wasn't American


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Hugh Laurie got the part without the director knowing he wasn't American



That's pretty impressive.  He's a damn good actor, never would have thought it watched Blackadder and Jeeves and Wooster!


----------



## Urza (May 20, 2008)




----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 20, 2008)

Scarlett Johansson, The Island, the first scene and last scene. Enough said.


----------



## Urza (May 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Cutthroat bitch from House (Anne Dudek).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 20, 2008)

Fission said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba in Honey


----------



## Costello (May 20, 2008)

Liv Tyler (Arwen) in LOTR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				RDF said:
			
		

> Scarlett Johansson, The Island, the first scene and last scene. Enough said.


QFT! Didn't like the movie much but gee, Scarlett...


Also... Jessica Alba in Fantastic Four


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 21, 2008)

Have to agree with Costello with Liv Tyler.
Also Natalie Portman in all the Star Wars films she did.


----------



## The Teej (May 21, 2008)

Rachel McAdams, Wedding Crashers


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Cos I'm a dirty old man with an addiction to hot woman I thought I'd post some more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jane March in The Lover






Jessica Lange in The Postman Always Rings Twice






Aya Ueto in Azumi (no sex scenes, she's just damned fine)


----------



## Dingler (May 21, 2008)

Liv Tyler in the new NDS commercials! Nothing like a pwetty dame enjoying VG's


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Jessica Biel, in ANYTHING. 

Chiaki Kuriyama (Gogo) in Kill Bill.

Isla Fisher in Hot Rod.

I 3rd (or 4th) the Scarlette Johanson/LiT vote.

And just because i have to:
I hate Jessica Alba in all but one role.  And that was Idle Hands, which is the ONLY time i thought she was hot.  I can't stand her today. At all.  She is the worst trash "actress" (VERY loosely used) i've seen in a very long time.  I put her up there with Jenna Jameson not doing a porn.  They look good, but the acting KILLS them.

Also, i hate Halle Barry, but thats geek reasons with her playing storm... oh, and Gothica. 2nd worst movie ever. Right behind that partial birth abortion of a film called Phenomenon with John Travolta.

Oh, and another hot actress... Keira Knightly in Love Actually. (STUNNING film, btw)

Ooo, and Audrey Tautou in Amélie. Beautiful in all aspects (both her, and the film.)

Whew... almost lost myself in a rant back there.  Sorry


----------



## helpme (May 21, 2008)

well im getting on in life but for me its Olivia Hussey in black Christmas (1974)
shes in her late 50's now but back then she was awesome


----------



## rest0re (May 21, 2008)

Pandora Peaks ... movie Striptease


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 24, 2008)

Hey, WildWon, my parent's absolute favorite movie in the world is Phenomenon!  Every time I go over there that same fucking movie with that same fucking music is playing!!!


Oh, and I want to second the vote for Jane March in The Lover.  For those of us in this world that enjoy _"little miracles"_ (and you know who you are), she was unfuckingbelieveable!


----------



## Dylan (May 24, 2008)

i used to think that women that played electra king in the world is not enough was a damn fine lookin girl


----------



## lagman (May 24, 2008)

Maggie Gyllenhaal in Stranger than Fiction, I'm in love.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 24, 2008)

Hey, xblackoutx, that would be the lovely Sophie Marceau!  And, by the way, I still haven't heard one yet that tops Sharon Stone in "Basic Instinct"... (although, Jane March comes close)


----------



## zeppo (May 24, 2008)

I'm guessing this doesn't apply to porn movies?
jk. I really don't know. I forget about movies I see 2 hours afterwards.


----------



## .TakaM (May 24, 2008)

Rachael Leigh Cook in Antitrust:


----------



## Szyslak (May 24, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> i used to think that women that played electra king in the world is not enough was a damn fine lookin girl


I'm gonna see your "World is Not Enough" and raise you a "Braveheart" on Sophie Marceau.

There are way too many answers to this question for me.  The only reason I like most actresses is because of their performance in a specific movie.  The best example I can think of though:

Shue in The Saint

Most of her movies, I can't stand her ("Leaving Las Vegas" notwithstanding), but I'd give up most of my earthly possessions for Shue in the Saint.


----------



## PBC (May 24, 2008)

Rupaul in Starbooty!!!






I'm just too lazy to think of a non ironic post. I'm not really...serious.


----------



## DarkAura (May 24, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Liv Tyler (Arwen) in LOTR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, just get rid of the elf ears and then it's all good.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

Has some one mentioned Princess Leia yet? IF so then I guess my vote would have to be for...I dont know...Android #18 from Bio Brolly. I've always liked that show and the androids but since this is about girls, then I guess I'd vote for her--I've never once managed to successfully draw the androids...

Oh, and for those of us who were deprived or somehow failed to get our dose of DBZ Mania in our youth, this is 18.


----------



## moozxy (May 25, 2008)

Alexis Bledel in Sin City


----------



## xcalibur (May 25, 2008)

The black chick in The condemned.
I can't find a pic of her though..


----------



## Elrinth (May 25, 2008)

Angelina Jolie in Thumb Raider.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 26, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Alexis Bledel in Sin City


Seconded on this, especially because the way the entire movie is in black and white, with key colors...her eyes sorta glow, it's a great effect.  

Also submitting Shannyn Sossamon in A Knight's Tale, and Shannon Elizabeth in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (yeah glasses!).  ...what?  >_>;


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 26, 2008)

Ok, I'll third Alexis Bledel in Sin City, she was smokin'!  And I will definitely go along with Shannon Elizabeth (as well as Ali Larter) in Jay and Silent Bob, but SHANNYN SOSSAMON???  I have to admit I'm not a big fan of her's, I consider her to be *butt-nasty-F.U.B.A.R.!*  In fact, I got into with a guy the other day about her.  But hey, if she "does it" for you...more power to ya'!  To each his own.


P.S. I'd also like to through in a vote for Rosario Dawson in "Alexander".  Whoa!


----------



## blahman (May 26, 2008)

Hanna Verboom - Deuce Bigalow European Gigolo
She's sizzling.
http://images.celebritymoviearchive.com/me...opeanGigolo.jpg

screenies are huuuuuuge so click url

and

Brooke Shields in Pretty Baby...
just kidding .
DO NOT EVER say a naked 12 year old Brooke Shields is hot.


----------



## Mewgia (May 26, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> Hanna Verboom - Deuce Bigalow European Gigolo
> She's sizzling.
> http://images.celebritymoviearchive.com/me...opeanGigolo.jpg
> 
> ...


A naked 12 year old Brooke Shields is hot


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 26, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll third Alexis Bledel in Sin City, she was smokin'!  And I will definitely go along with Shannon Elizabeth (as well as Ali Larter) in Jay and Silent Bob, but SHANNYN SOSSAMON???  I have to admit I'm not a big fan of her's, I consider her to be *butt-nasty-F.U.B.A.R.!*  In fact, I got into with a guy the other day about her.  But hey, if she "does it" for you...more power to ya'!  To each his own.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'd also like to through in a vote for Rosario Dawson in "Alexander".  Whoa!


Heh, every guy has his own preference, no?  =P  Then again, this is coming from a guy who can't particularly seriously use "hot" to define a woman in terms of looks...


----------



## scootmcfly (May 26, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Rachel McAdams, Wedding Crashers



Second. She is hot. Check her out in "The Notebook".


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 26, 2008)

Tomb Raider Movies,

*Posts merged*



			
				gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Has some one mentioned Princess Leia yet? IF so then I guess my vote would have to be for...I dont know...Android #18 from Bio Brolly. I've always liked that show and the androids but since this is about girls, then I guess I'd vote for her--I've never once managed to successfully draw the androids...
> 
> Oh, and for those of us who were deprived or somehow failed to get our dose of DBZ Mania in our youth, this is 18.




You actually find women drawned by Japanese Men are hot? I mean, there drawings!


----------

